# lightweight tires dangerous for racing?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was wondering if lightweight clinchers are bad/dangerous if they flat in a race, causing loss of control to self/others, ie. in a corner. Maybe too thin a tire/tube is not good?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

You can get a flat with any tire or tube. Some kinds of flats (e.g., from road hazards) are a little more likely with thin tires/tubes, but that kind of flat isn't common on a crit course. Anyway, road bikes rarely get flats in a way that causes an accident. We've all seen it happen (you try to make a hard turn on a tire that you don't realize is going flat, and you go down), but most of the time you realize you've punctured and you stop safely. So my answer would be it's not a big deal.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

+1. The chances of crashing in a crit because of your or someone else's bike handling error must be about 1000 times those of crashing because of a flat. Put it out of your mind.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Cheers!!!*



wim said:


> +1. The chances of crashing in a crit because of your or someone else's bike handling error must be about 1000 times those of crashing because of a flat. Put it out of your mind.


:thumbsup:


----------

